# Head for Kubota L4300F



## jetdog (Jan 20, 2010)

I am in desperate need for a good used head for a Kubota L4300F. I believe the Kubota P/N is 16429-03040 (bare head with just freeze plugs and valve guides).

I got my little Kubota L4300F a little hot and blew the head gasket but discovered a small crack between the combustion port and a valve and now searching for one from a salvage yard or a friend on TractorForum. :dazed:

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Jetdog
979-236-2108 cell


----------

